# Max Water ro



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

So I was going to get a brs ro/di unit but I happen to see Max Water units are on sale and end up a LOT cheaper with free shipping. I know from previous threads some of you use this brand so I just want to know if you are still happy with your unit and if you have had any problems with it, since I know the brs units are built solid. Also what unit would you get if you had to buy one?

The 5 stage with the fancy bells and whistles $130 on sale
http://www.maxwaterflow.com/5-Stage...EVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-SYSTEM-RO-DI-_p_321.html

OR the 6 stage no frills version which is surprisingly really cheap $120 on sale
http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-Stage...Hydroponics-Reverse-Osmosis-System_p_850.html

Thanks in advance


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought a system from max water flow and I was a bit disappointed in the filters but overall systems are generally the same since it's just 2 or 3 10" canisters which house any filter you want (changeable), an RO housing to house your RO membrane, a metal bracket which holds it altogether and all the fittings. Max water uses the cheaper fittings and not push fittings made by JG but that doesn't really matter to me.

The DI housing is cheap since it's an inline type that attaches horizontal inline with the RO membrane rather than a 10" canister so that's something to be aware of. I've bought a separate 10" canister to plumb into my unit for DI. I bought the filtered water version which has a tank and faucet for drinking water in my kitchen.

Overall compare the prices and what you're going to be using the system for (ie only for fish or for drinking water too). My advice is opt for the BRS one for a little bit more money since they use far better filters included, the DI canister is a full 10" one which will last your a lot longer, and they use a REAL Dow Filmtec membrane versus the cheap imitation one included in the max water systems. If you got the max water one only use it for the unit itself as the filters kinda suck. 

I might start up a group buy on BRS if you're interested in saving a few bucks and getting onto the Preferred Reefers list.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

someguy said:


> The 5 stage with the fancy bells and whistles $130 on sale
> http://www.maxwaterflow.com/5-Stage...EVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-SYSTEM-RO-DI-_p_321.html


I have this one. No issues. TDS = 0. 
Also, customer service is awesome at max water.

Oh, don't use DI water as drinking water. Long term issues.


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have the 6 stage one, also get 0 TDS, no issues. I'm not sure how long this "sale" is as I got it on the same sale about 3 months ago.

If I had to do it again, I might opt for the 5 stage one just for the flush kit. I think the last inline carbon filter may not be needed on the 6 stage to get 0 tds as its marked for odor and taste reduction so I've been thinking about disconnecting that one anyways because I don't use this for drinking water.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

JMO. 4 stages are more than enough for our needs. you will get 0 TDS with 4 stages or 10, but will just waste money on additional filters.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

sig said:


> JMO. 4 stages are more than enough for our needs. you will get 0 TDS with 4 stages or 10, but will just waste money on additional filters.


You are right, but DI filter will help a lot by reducing pollutants, and when you are fighting algae. It removes all the unwanted ions from the water.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TankCla said:


> You are right, but DI filter will help a lot by reducing pollutants, and when you are fighting algae. It removes all the unwanted ions from the water.


I included DI in 4 stage meaning and you should use it from the beginning to avoid "fighting algae" in the future

here is my 4 stage
sediment >>
carbon >>
RO membrane >>
DI >>

= 0.00 TDs

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok, I thought you left out DI. My mistake.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

marblerye said:


> Overall compare the prices and what you're going to be using the system for (ie only for fish or for drinking water too). My advice is opt for the BRS one for a little bit more money since they use far better filters included, the DI canister is a full 10" one which will last your a lot longer, and they use a REAL Dow Filmtec membrane versus the cheap imitation one included in the max water systems. If you got the max water one only use it for the unit itself as the filters kinda suck.


Ya my concern was partly for the filters I'll keep that in mind.



TankCla said:


> I have this one. No issues. TDS = 0.
> Also, customer service is awesome at max water.


Good to hear! I was leaning towards that one



wchen9 said:


> I have the 6 stage one, also get 0 TDS, no issues. I'm not sure how long this "sale" is as I got it on the same sale about 3 months ago.
> 
> If I had to do it again, I might opt for the 5 stage one just for the flush kit. I think the last inline carbon filter may not be needed on the 6 stage to get 0 tds as its marked for odor and taste reduction so I've been thinking about disconnecting that one anyways because I don't use this for drinking water.


Lol sounds like a year round sale. I like the flush kit also.



sig said:


> JMO. 4 stages are more than enough for our needs. you will get 0 TDS with 4 stages or 10, but will just waste money on additional filters.


You are probably right, the price of the extra filters compounds pretty fast.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

someguy said:


> I like the flush kit also.


All ro/di systems have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Yes it's highly recommended NOT to drink RO/DI water.

If plumbed properly, the water exits the RO membrane and fills the water tank for drinking water storage. If the faucet line is open the water is drawn from the tank thru a taste and odor filter for a final polish and comes out the faucet for drinking. It doesn't pass the DI filters because that's after the split from the taste and odor filter and can't ever draw backwards.

If I want RO/DI water for my tank I simply lock the water tank with the provided fitting which preserves my drinking water and forces the system to produce brand new water. I then open a line that enables my DI filters to flow thru so it's always kept at pressure to avoid the resin from mixing with air. The water goes thru the entire system and after exiting the RO membrane, flows thru the taste and odor filter, thru to a first stage DI canister which is a smaller horizontal housing that's fillable with new DI resin. Then after this initial DI filter goes thru a larger 10" canister filled with more DI resin for an absolute water cleanse to produce 0 TDS. Yes I know it's overkill but hey why not it's peace of mind. It's a 7 stage RO/DI system that uses all filters that BRS sells because I've done a lot of research on lab grade water filtration for pharmaceuticals and the filters BRS sells all exceed the standards so they definitely know what they're doing by recommending those brands. Big plus is all filters made in the USA. Using this setup for almost a decade now and after routine filter changes I've always had fantastic water quality. The real Dow Filmtec membrane makes a world of difference. 

FYI there are Canadian suppliers that sell all the filters BRS carry so you can avoid shipping, duties etc and it's cheaper to buy local. only thing you can't find is their DI resin which is their own bulk media.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Hmm this offer is so tempting as I would like to get one for my 24g. Would make life so much easier and the price is pretty nice


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

marblerye said:


> FYI there are Canadian suppliers that sell all the filters BRS carry so you can avoid shipping, duties etc and it's cheaper to buy local. only thing you can't find is their DI resin which is their own bulk media.


Can you provide a link to those suppliers? It sounds like it would be cheaper to buy the max ro and just buy extra filters.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

someguy said:


> Can you provide a link to those suppliers? It sounds like it would be cheaper to buy the max ro and just buy extra filters.


why BRS filters? I understand desire for GFO or other bulk supply, but filters... 
Their DI resin is good, but to go "distance" to get it, does not make a sense. I am using now DI from Goreef.com and it works perfectly

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

marblerye said:


> Yes it's highly recommended NOT to drink RO/DI
> If I want RO/DI water for my tank I simply lock the water tank with the provided fitting which preserves my drinking water and forces the system to produce brand new water. I then open a line that enables my DI filters to flow thru so it's always kept at pressure to avoid the resin from mixing with air. The water goes thru the entire system and after exiting the RO membrane, flows thru the taste and odor filter, thru to a first stage DI canister which is a smaller horizontal housing that's fillable with new DI resin. Then after this initial DI filter goes thru a larger 10" canister filled with more DI resin for an absolute water cleanse to produce 0 TDS. Yes I know it's overkill but hey why not it's peace of mind. It's a 7 stage RO/DI system that uses all filters that BRS sells because I've done a lot of research on lab grade water filtration for pharmaceuticals and the filters BRS sells all exceed the standards so they definitely know what they're doing by recommending those brands. Big plus is all filters made in the USA. Using this setup for almost a decade now and after routine filter changes I've always had fantastic water quality. The real Dow Filmtec membrane makes a world of difference.
> 
> FYI there are Canadian suppliers that sell all the filters BRS carry so you can avoid shipping, duties etc and it's cheaper to buy local. only thing you can't find is their DI resin which is their own bulk media.


it is good to be rich 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Well when the filters it comes with run out I may want to try a better quality filter if its just a couple bucks more and might last longer. I don't think brs makes the filters they just resale them for whatever other company it is. If they sell them locally that would be great I could save on shipping.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

I got the ro/di unit from max water but the adapter it comes with isn't able to seal properly. Is there somewhere that sells an adapter for the faucet? I see some online but i'd rather get one from a store if possible.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

Home Depot. Made mine there.


----------

